#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Excel: Αριθμοί και ημερομηνίες ολογράφως

## Xάρης

Μια εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη συνάρτηση για την αναγραφή ολογράφως αριθμών και ημερομηνιών στο excel είναι η *TextNumber* του Γιάννη Βαρλάμη.
Δέχεται 13 συνολικά ορίσματα (!!!) από τα οποία το ένα μόνο είναι υποχρεωτικό.

Με λίγα λόγια δίνει φοβερές δυνατότητες μορφοποίησης. Διαβάστε παρακάτω:

Διαλέξτε ελευθέρα εσείς το γένος  του αριθμού και τις μονάδες του.Αποφασίστε εσείς, ποσά δεκαδικά ψηφία από τον αριθμό θέλετε να διαβαστούν, σε ποιο γένος και με ποιες μονάδες.Καθορίστε πως θα διαβάζονται οι αρνητικοί αριθμοί και πως το διαχωριστικό ακεραίου – δεκαδικού.Έχετε τη δυνατότητα να αποφασίστε αν θα διαβάζονται τα δεκαδικά μηδενικά ή το ακέραιο μηδενικό.Μπορείτε αν θέλετε, να έχετε γραφή του αριθμού χωρίς κενά για μικρότερο μήκος.Χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια εκ μέρους σας, η συνάρτηση αναγνωρίζει και διαβάζει ολογράφως τις ημερομηνίες (και ημερομηνίες πριν το 1900).Διαβάζει αριθμούς γραμμένους σαν κείμενο ή σαν κλάσματαΔιαβάζει αρνητικούς και θετικούς αριθμούς έως το 1 τετράκις εκατομμύριο και δεκαδικούς με έως και 15 δεκαδικά.

Την συνάρτηση όπως και αναλυτική περιγραφή της, θα βρείτε --> *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

